# My newest Bobcat mount



## TommyA(GA) (May 17, 2009)

Almost finished but I still have to do some touch up painting etc.  Tell me what you think so far.  I'll post more pictures later when all finished in my album.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 17, 2009)

that looks so life like on that driftwood like that


----------



## wvdawg (May 17, 2009)

Wow - I think it is awesome.  I have one in the freezer I'm gonna get mounted almost like that, but on a rock ledge base.  Outstanding job!


----------



## William Fivaz (May 17, 2009)

GREAT JOB  i PREDICT YOU ARE GOING TO BE A BUSY MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## chadf (May 17, 2009)

only thing that looks bad is the box that it's sitting on!
Looks really good.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 17, 2009)

On a rock ledge would really look good, but heavy whne u try to move it.


----------



## runs with scissors (May 17, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Hoss (May 17, 2009)

Good looking mount.


----------



## ponyboy (May 17, 2009)




----------



## wvdawg (May 17, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> On a rock ledge would really look good, but heavy whne u try to move it.



I think they make them fake ledges out of light-weight materials now.  Even ones that hang on a wall.  Saw one on a taxidermy website that looks real.


----------



## injun joe (May 18, 2009)

Awesome work , Tommy.


----------



## Artmom (May 18, 2009)

That is a lovely mount. I adore those creatures, beautiful, beautiful animals. I keep hoping one day I'll see one in the wild. Ain't happened yet! The driftwood is a very nice touch as well! You should receive tons of sompliments on this photo!


----------



## TommyA(GA) (May 18, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your nice comments on the Bobcat mount.  I love mounting these guys as much as I do deer.  They are a little harder, but I like the challenge.  The outcome is more rewarding than any other animal I have mounted.  Artmom is right...they are beautiful animals.


----------



## whchunter (May 19, 2009)

*Neighbors Cat*

I have a neighbor cat that keeps getting in my trash and on my truck. I'm thinking about mounting him and sending him back home.


----------



## jason bales (May 28, 2009)

tommy i need you to come pick up them boards so you owe me lol, just kidding, good looking work you will definatly do my next _________ im sure it will look great


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> I think they make them fake ledges out of light-weight materials now.  Even ones that hang on a wall.  Saw one on a taxidermy website that looks real.



Yeah most rocks are fake but boy do they look real. Cousin has a big horn sheep walking on a rock ledge . Its a full mount and the rock part weighs about 5 lbs


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (May 29, 2009)

man thats a pretty cat. look at my huntin album and look at my 36 pound bob cat. cant wait to get my mount back


----------



## birddog316 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tommy...nice work...question ..on the right paw/foreleg it looks a little crooked...kinda like a reset broken leg...maybe its just the camera angle...or i am tired LOL...Good job nonetheless!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jun 8, 2009)

I may have to send you the bobcat I'm planning on getting this coming season!


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is another way Bobcats look good.IMO


----------

